# $8.00 big slingshot



## lowandslow (Jun 26, 2013)

View attachment 302055
View attachment 302056
Walgreens has water balloon slings for $2.50, the scrap lumber and paint was about $5.00. I was able to hit an elusive crotch on the first shot! I missed 50 times by hand. Should be good enough for hobbyists.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 26, 2013)

you've gone medieval on that SOB!


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 26, 2013)

50 times indicates much determination and perseverance. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hoowasat (Jul 2, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> 50 times indicates much determination and perseverance. :msp_thumbup:


I'd wager that he is actually one who also enjoys fishing.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 3, 2013)

The first rule of setting a throwline: you hit it in the first 5, or the first 50, there is no middle ground.


----------



## miko0618 (Jul 23, 2013)

50 throws, not so bad. 50 reloads, awful.


----------



## jwp (Dec 10, 2013)

I can't see the images but I have to get the water balloon sling and see what I can make. I am the worlds worst throw line man.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 10, 2013)

It's too bad the pics are gone.


----------



## shutup-n-cut (Dec 10, 2013)

Was this the one that was made with a painting pole and old set of bicycle handlebars?


----------



## lowandslow (Dec 10, 2013)

No it's just scrap lumber I'll try to post pics again : )


----------



## lowandslow (Dec 13, 2013)

I hope these photos are visible this time.


----------



## jwp (Dec 14, 2013)

How much height do you get at full draw and how much does your throw bag weigh?

I also need operating instructions. How far do you have to pull back to get a 50 foot launch?


----------



## lowandslow (Dec 15, 2013)

12 oz throw weight goes about 100 feet up at 3/4 draw, so subtracting 1/4 for the BS factor and I'd say 100 ft at full draw straight up with good accuracy.


----------



## jwp (Dec 15, 2013)

100 feet will be great for me. Looks like I will have to build one.


----------



## lowandslow (Dec 16, 2013)

Keep us posted : )


----------



## jwp (Dec 31, 2013)

I went by Walgreens today and they didn't have any water balloon sling shots. Maybe they will stock some come summer. I may need to go back and see if I can buy some surgical rubber tubing.


----------



## Hoowasat (Jan 2, 2014)

Well, I bit the bullet, spent some Christmas $$$ I received and ordered the old "Classic Big Shot" from Sherrilltree (they still had them listed for $99.95 on their website). Elsewhere, I ordered an archery trigger release mechanism so I can concentrate on aiming while holding tension on the elastic. I intend to rig it similar to the one shown in the following YouTube video ...


----------



## lowandslow (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah that's better than a homemade scrap lumber looking thing, Sweet! I do like making things even if they don't work, look funny and cost too much : )


----------



## Hoowasat (Jan 3, 2014)

lowandslow said:


> I do like making things even if they don't work, look funny and cost too much : )


I can identify with that. A few things I've made have earned me money, but many turn into an exercise in frustration. I learned long ago that there aren't many items avaiable on the commercial market which I can build better and cheaper ... improve upon, yes ... build better from scratch, seldom. I hope your $8 slingshot gives you a few years of service.


----------

